# Uber adjusting your pay without telling you



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Just a PSA to remind everyone to double check your statements.

I took a surge fare that came out to $85 for 15 miles or so, and when I looked at my statement, Uber had adjusted it to regular price without notifying me.

I emailed about it and Uber's response was that they reduced it bc the rider had emailed and complained. To Uber's credit, they restored it to the full surge price when I called them out on it. But it's BS that they would adjust it without telling me first.

I might have felt a little bad for the pax but she 1 starred me so fk her.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

They reduced the cost to the passenger because the passenger complained about the cost, or the passenger complained about the ride or about you, the driver, in some way?


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> Just a PSA to remind everyone to double check your statements.
> 
> I might have felt a little bad for the pax but she 1 starred me so fk her.


How do you know she 1 starred you?


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> Just a PSA to remind everyone to double check your statements.
> 
> I took a surge fare that came out to $85 for 15 miles or so, and when I looked at my statement, Uber had adjusted it to regular price without notifying me.
> 
> ...


Another great example of the retaliatory employer/employee practices practiced by Uber.

Curious as to how you know, for sure, she 1 starred you?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> They reduced the cost to the passenger because the passenger complained about the cost, or the passenger complained about the ride or about you, the driver, in some way?


Uber didn't tell me specifically what her actual complaint was, but I'm sure it was price.

They changed it back for me with no argument after I called them out.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

tipster98122 said:


> Curious as to how do you know, for sure, she 1 starred you?


I did the math based on my weekly report- all of my rides that week were 5 stars except for 2 of them, which were both 1's.

You can't always nail it down exactly but those were the only possible numbers that fit.

The other 1 was probably from another big surge ride


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Uber didn't tell me specifically what her actual complaint was, but I'm sure it was price.
> 
> They changed it back for me with no argument after I called them out.


That's crazy if pax complained just because of price


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> That's crazy if pax complained just because of price


The PAX know about the surge pricing, they also know that they can get away with a refund if they complain hard enough. It really sucks!


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

The bad rating should be removed. Tell them your strategy is always to inform/educate your customers about surge pricing because they might not be aware of the extra charges. Tell them you informed this particular customer and she said it's ok. However, the customer inadvertently took it out on you due to the surge pricing and as a result it should be removed.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

The 1 star from her isn't fair but I don't care enough to go through the trouble of trying to get it removed. I stay around a 4.8 so I'm not worried about it.

I just wish I hadn't given her 5*, which I did bc I'm generous with the rating when they're paying surge.

She was one of those pax who more or less refused to speak to me; I was making basic conversation at first but when she wasn't really responsive neither of us spoke again for the entire ride. Which is a lil *****y but fine with me I guess.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't drive Uber anymoe but with these rates...i would have kicked her out regardless of the surge...
But you can also have your rating for the customer changed.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm glad I don't drive for them anyone. Their rating sysrem. is seriously flawed. It's one of the many nooses uber has around the drivers necks. Like mentioned above, a pax could rate you 1, even when it's not the drivers fault.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

For whatever it's worth, uber sent this email before a big event one time.

But the rating system is still garbage.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm glad I don't drive for them anyone. Their rating sysrem. is seriously flawed. It's one of the many nooses uber has around the drivers necks. Like mentioned above, a pax could rate you 1, even when it's not the drivers fault.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> i would have kicked her out regardless of the surge...


Haha you would've kicked her out for not wanting to talk? I really don't mind the no talkers. If they just want a ride, not to be your friend, I get that.

And I get tired of small talking with pax sometimes


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

1. 


Scuba Steve said:


> View attachment 29618
> 
> 
> For whatever it's worth, uber sent this email before a big event one time.
> ...


1. I don't trust them to actually do this.
2. How do they define 'high surge' ?
What if they mean 4.8+ ?
As per usual, Uber does not explain specifics. Our risk on this is probably worse than they are letting on.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> Haha you would've kicked her out for not wanting to talk? I really don't mind the no talkers. If they just want a ride, not to be your friend, I get that.
> 
> And I get tired of small talking with pax sometimes


It's the attitude he's reading off of OP's post I'm assuming.

And I get that, there's situations where folks have a face or a passive attitude and you can't really call them out on it, without looking like a dbag either since its kind of a grey line. They didn't really say anything rude...that face? Maybe they're born with a RBF.

Ohhhhhhhhh but to say you're going to kick the passenger out regardless of the surge; what if it was a good distance at 5x?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Our risk on this is probably worse than they are letting on.


True, I don't trust Uber either. And I'm pretty sure this 1 star applied to my rating.

I'm not worried about it bc ratings don't really matter at all unless you're close to the deactivation limit.


----------



## golfgti (Apr 15, 2016)

How do you check if they have adjusted a fare? 
The app says there's an arrow next to adjusted fares which you can click? 
Am I stupid because I'm not seeing it...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

golfgti said:


> How do you check if they have adjusted a fare?
> The app says there's an arrow next to adjusted fares which you can click?
> Am I stupid because I'm not seeing it...


don't think this shows up in the app (someone can correct me if they want)
it will show up on a computer and go to website dashboard


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> The 1 star from her isn't fair but I don't care enough to go through the trouble of trying to get it removed. I stay around a 4.8 so I'm not worried about it.
> 
> I just wish I hadn't given her 5*, which I did bc I'm generous with the rating when they're paying surge.
> 
> She was one of those pax who more or less refused to speak to me; I was making basic conversation at first but when she wasn't really responsive neither of us spoke again for the entire ride. Which is a lil *****y but fine with me I guess.


You can go back and change her to a 1*...... follow the prompts under that ride... it's there!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Newwber said:


> You can go back and change her to a 1*...... follow the prompts under that ride... it's there!!


ever heard of this
what are the exact steps?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Newwber said:


> You can go back and change her to a 1*...... follow the prompts under that ride... it's there!!


Yep I did this already. Good info to pass around though


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> ever heard of this
> what are the exact steps?


Go to the ride in question:

Help/Rider Feedback/Change my rating for a rider

Very easy......


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Newwber said:


> Go to the ride in question:
> 
> Help/Rider Feedback/Change my rating for a rider
> 
> Very easy......


Okay cool thanks for that, although a pax rating pretty much doesn't affect them at all


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> View attachment 29618
> 
> 
> For whatever it's worth, uber sent this email before a big event one time.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I never knew about this.


----------



## Adam S (Jan 12, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Okay cool thanks for that, although a pax rating pretty much doesn't affect them at all


I understand what you are saying. However, it can affect them in a negitave way. More experienced drivers have higher standerds of who they will pick up. I no longer pick up people below a certain rating. If it is an XL trip with an extreamly high surg, I might bend the rules. This means that they may have to pay higher prices, have a longer pick up time, or get a less experienced driver. In my market sometimes there is only one driver out in the late night hours. If that rider is requesting and that driver has high standerds, it might mean the pax does not get a ride at all.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I had a $58 surge for 7 miles with 1 star and lost item complaint when there was none .


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

unPat said:


> I had a $58 surge for 7 miles with 1 star and lost item complaint when there was none .


You can go back and change the rating for the passenger to 1 star. It's likely that passenger doesn't know where he lost the item, so he is accusing everyone. Interesting that he blamed you and not himself for losing the item.

What was the (alleged) lost item? Was this a bar closing ride (around 2AM)?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes it was drunk people. It was 2x surge for select . The voicemail says "her friend thinks she left her phone on uber"..
This is the 2nd time this happen to me. It was a lyft passsenger last week. I tried to change the rating and uber asked me why ? 
I never replied to uber .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> View attachment 29618
> 
> 
> For whatever it's worth, uber sent this email before a big event one time.
> ...


----------

